# AJ Fernandez Spectre Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

AJ Fernandez Spectre
Size: Robusto 5x50
Price: $4.95 - $8.00
Rest Time: 6 Weeks
Burn Time: 1.5 Hours



Prelight:
The Spectre has a dark chocolate mottled, thick wrapper and a firm pack. The prelight aroma is that of mesquite wood chips used in a smoker or on a grill. There are also some nice barnyard aromas. I used a medium punch to open up the Spectre and off we go.

1st 3rd:
The first third begins with a mild tobacco and a pleasant flavors of mesquite and hickory. There is a nice amount of foot smoke and very pleasant smelling I might add, but the draw is a little snug. The flavors early on are mild to medium and the finish is very thin, but more pipe like in flavor. The ash is bright white revealing the very thick wrapper and falls in my lap (s#^+) after about an inch.




2nd 3rd:
Before I get to the second 3rd the oversized band needs to be removed, which reveals a slight tooth to the wrapper. The smokey flavors remain with some flavors that can only be described as chewing on a #2 Ticonderoga pencil. Before jumping ship on my last observation know that a wood called incense cedar is used for pencil construction. The wonderful pipe tobacco flavors remain with some leather on the long and chewy finish. The body has kicked up to a medium and smoke production has amped up as well.



Final 3rd:
The cigar is really opening up now with tons of rich wood, leather, spice and that continued pipe smoke flavored long finish. The flavors are now full bodied with just a touch of strength. Like the first two ashes the third one ends up in my lap. You may want to just tap this one after about an inch. The cigar stays cool allowing me to take right to the nub, a rarity for me.



Summary:
I will start by saying I am not an AJ Fernandez fanboy, but this cigar was something special. I loved every flavor the Spectre threw at me and they all seemed to be in just the right amounts. The burn of the cigar was excellent requiring a small touch up during the final 3rd, but no relights. This completes my sampling of all the fire cured sticks and the Spectre is right at the top. I would have a hard time choosing between the Leccia Black and the Spectre as my first choice with the George Rico STK next and the KFC MUWAT batting clean up. For the superb flavors this stick provides $8.00 for a single is a bargain, at $4.95 when you buy a box of 10 it's a steal. I'll be placing an order for a box soon.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice review..This is one of my top 3 sticks out of the ones I've tried so far. While I haven't had the Padron or LP experiences yet, I enjoy this. While I don't consider myself an AJ fanboy (yet, haven't had but a few..but have so far enjoyed them all).

I'm also interested in trying to Leccia Black, haven't had the chance to find any around so far. Glad to see it ranks right up with this one in terms of your taste, so I'll hopefully enjoy it when I do get the chance for one.

Also, I've noticed these on sale a good bit. I grabbed 5 for 17, and have seen packs of 10 in the 34-39 range fairly regularly. (Minus the box, but I'd be willing to not have the box if it saves me $10.)

One last thing..maybe it's just me smoking too fast (probably, I tend to notice myself doing that and am trying to slow it down) but these seem to burn quicker to me. Thought maybe it was the mixture of the pipe tobacco in there, but maybe I just enjoy it when I have them and tend to puff a little too quickly.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I like quite a bit of AJF's stuff. Gonna have to try some.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent review. I have one resting in the humi that was gifted from a fellow member on here. Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice job. I bought a fiver of these based solely on them being A.J. and I got scared by some early commentary. Your review has me looking forward to giving them a shot.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

80 degrees here today so I am out on the porch with my second Spectre and enjoying the flavors as much as the first!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

They are a great smoke. They are on my list to pick up a box of.


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice review thanks.I like his san latano ovals.I think I saw some on cm once before ill have to pick up a 5er.I assume you would have to store these separate like the kfc's so they don't leach onto regular sticks.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice review. I like the Leccia Black so will have to keep these in mind to try.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

MD71 said:


> Nice review thanks.I like his san latano ovals.I think I saw some on cm once before ill have to pick up a 5er.I assume you would have to store these separate like the kfc's so they don't leach onto regular sticks.


I keep mine in the same humidor as some Nica Libre and Cubana CORE, though everything is in cello...I've never noticed any flavor of them on any of the other cigars I've smoked from the humidor. Granted, they haven't been in there years..but the Spectre was some of the first cigars I put in that humi so they've been in there longer than any of the others. They did smell rather strong originally, but it seems to mellow out if you dry them out a little bit..as my RH is probably lower than when they were shipped. Just my own personal thoughts, they aren't really "flavored", so not sure that the flavor will impart to other cigars..the smell might blend in but I haven't noticed that on any other sticks either.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Crap...something else to put on my wishlist...why do I read great reviews like this one???


Oh, by the way...really nice review!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done, have to give one a shot. Best, P-S


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Now you got me wanting to try one. Nice review


----------

